
Using Machine Learning to generate rap lyrics - MOil
http://www.deepbeat.org/
======
hooande
There are some very interesting techniques in the linked paper, particularly
the moving average alternative to bag of words and the use of RankSVM.

But this generated sample (verbatim) isn't rap, it's just rhyming words:

    
    
      You've been a survivor and we love you so much
      You don't know me - I kill everyone who show love
      I I know you all love me to be sad and shit but
      Will lead you to peace to love to unity and havin' fun
      And say I love you momma and you are not alone
      To say I love you! I love you! Forever so!
      I say I love you you say it don't show
      Tell me you love me I love you baby oh oh
      Oh baby I love you
      Can I love you baby? 
      What we about to do
      ''HOW COULD YOU JUST LEAVE ME AND LOVE HIM OUT THE BLUE?!''
      But your on it too so you tell me you love me too
      Let your love home you Let me move you tonight Baby
      I know you love it when I shine I'm waitin' ..
      And I think I love him I love him just like I raised him
      I love rap no matter how much I say I hate it
    

Contrary to popular belief, rap lyrics do contain insight and capture cultural
moments. The gap there relates to the question of whether or not computer
programs can be 'creative'. This line from the linked paper also sheds light
on the quality of these lyrics:

"In terms of quantitative rhyme density, the produced lyrics outperform best
human rappers by 21%"

I'm not sure if sheer rhyme density is how rap or any other form of music
should be judged, but if it is then human rappers are only 79% as good as the
best machine MCs.

~~~
fluxquanta
>Contrary to popular belief, rap lyrics do contain insight and capture
cultural moments.

This, to me, is the most important part of rap. Rhymes are secondary. There's
something really satisfying about listening to a catchy rap song then looking
up the lyrics on genius.com and seeing how clever and layered the wordplay is,
depending on the quality of the artist, of course.

~~~
sehr
And on the flipside, a lot of rappers are loved for their flow more than their
words! Travis Scott, Migos & Young Thug immediately come to mind for
flow/overall sound/aesthetic > lyrics (even though they have their moments).

And that's especially true given the _huge_ increase in attention given to
producers, to the point where people are more excited about collabs between
producers & rappers rather than just rappers themselves

Raps super diverse, and super fun to watch evolve

------
MOil
The Actual Thesis:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1505.04771v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1505.04771v1.pdf)

